# Nephrurus amyae



## elias (Jul 15, 2006)

can we keep Nephrurus amyae in victoria?? cheers all help appreciated


----------



## mf2006 (Jul 15, 2006)

check the vic gov website


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nope stupid isnt it


----------



## elias (Jul 15, 2006)

if anyone can get them please pm me


----------



## Saz (Jul 15, 2006)

Unfortunately you aren't allowed to keep them elias as you live in Vic. Move to QLD!!


----------



## elias (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao or am i!! .... 

thats a shame bitt dissapointed .


----------



## Saz (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, it is a shame, they are a great species. More than enough reason to move interestate LOL!


----------



## elias (Jul 15, 2006)

a bit frustrating that those americans can keep nearly all our species .....


----------



## JasonL (Jul 17, 2006)

Amyae and better weather, why would you hesitate???


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 18, 2006)

AFL


----------

